# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  PACK 8] Alcatel MTK Module FLASH FILES Requests And Download LINKS !

## mohamed73

Hi ! 
Ask here only flash files that aren't available on support. When  requesting a flash file please specify MODEL, OPERATOR ID, COUNTRY  AND/OR LANGUAGES needed ! 
This thread will be checked and updated as much as possible. Please stop  abuses/offtopic requests and spams in here else they will get deleted. 
BELLOW YOU CAN FIND MOST OF REQUESTED FLASH FILES LINKS. Can reffer to  [PACK 8] Alcatel MTK Module FLASH FILES Requests ! to check languages  inside. 
900MHz and 1800MHz FIRMWARES
------------------------------------------------  
206X-2XALDZ1.zip
799X-2XALRU1.zip
V555X-2XVDES1.zip
V345X-2XVDHU1.zip
813X-2XALBE1-H.zip
813X-2XALBE1-S.zip
B331X-2XVDIT1.zip
B331X-2XVDIT1.zip
B331X-2XVDIT1.zip
800X-2XVNRS1.zip
808X-2XVNRS1.zip
818X-2XVNRS1-S.zip
708X-2XVNRS1.zip
708X-2XVNRS1.zip
455X-2XVDPT1.zip
S319X-2XALEU1.zip
708X-2XALHR1.zip
105X-2XVVBG1.zip
800X-2XALHR1.zip
252X-2XVDEU1.zip
352X-2XMSRU1.zip
V345X-2XVDPT1.zip
355X-2XDCPP1-S.zip
355X-2XDCPP1-M.zip
355X-2XALPL1-M.zip
355X-2XALPL1-S.zip
S621X-2XALAP1.zip
810X-2XALCN1.zip
813X-2XTBMK1-H.zip
813X-2XTBMK1-S.zip
708X-2XYGES1.zip
585X-2XALFR1.zip
209X-2XRGTN1.zip
306X-2XBGKZ1-S.zip
306X-2XBGKZ1-M.zip
710DX-2XPDIN1.zip
213X-2XNRFR1.zip
213X-2XALEU1.zip
810X-2XALRO.zip
710DX-2XALGR1.zip
810X-2XPWGB1.zip
306X-2XBGGE1-S-2.zip
306X-2XBGGE1-S-2.zip
306X-2XBGGE1-M-2.zip
V555X-2XVDHR1.zip
710DX-2XVPLK1.zip
385X-2XALRU1.zip
352X-2XMSRU1-S.zip
352X-2XMSRU1-M.zip
813DX-2XALRU1-S.zip
813FX-2XRGRE3-S.zip
813FX-2XRGRE3-H.zip
813DX-2XBGGE1-S.zip
813DX-2XBGGE1-H.zip
385X-2XRGSN3.zip
306X-2XBGGE1-S.zip
306X-2XBGGE1-M.zip
813FX-2XRGRE3.zip
813DX-2XBGGE1.zip
800X-2XRGMG1.zip
216X-2XRGMG2.zip
606X-2XVDES1.zip
808X-2XVDES2.zip
806X-2XALRO1.zip
209X-2XALRU1.zip
113X-2XALEU1.zip
880X-2XRGUG1.zip
250X-2XVDKE1.zip
222X-2XALES1.zip
150X-2XVDKE1.zip
305X-2XMPBA1.zip
585DX-2XALLK1.zip
355X-2CBYFR1.zip
710X-2XVRFR1.rar
606X-2XRGFR1.zip
602X-2XALFR1-NU.rar
506X-2XTEHR1.rar
806X-2XOTFA1.rar
710X-2XALBY1.zip
602X-2XALFR1.zip
506X-2XTBHU1.zip
S621X-2XALFR1.zip
F344X-2XSFFR1.zip
585X-2XRGFR3.zip
223X-2XALFR1.zip
506X-2XVRGB3.zip
808X-2XRGUG5.zip
803X-2XALRU1.zip
208X-2XALFR1.zip
665X-2XRGGB3-S.zip
665X-2XRGGB3-N.zip
710X-2XALCN1.zip
306X-2XBGGE1.zip
223X-2XRGES1.zip
209X-2XTBHU1.zip
660X-2XRGTE5.zip
455X-2XVDRO1.zip
807X-2XALCN1.zip
I606X-2XLCCN1_2.zip
819X-2XALFR1_2.zip
813X-2XALRU1_2.zip
807X-2XALEU1_2.zip
802X-2XLCCN1_2.zip
108X-2XALDZ1_2.zip
802X-2XLCCN1.zip
819X-2XALFR1.zip
807X-2XALEU1.zip
813X-2XALRU1.zip
108X-2XALDZ1.zip
808GX-2XALCN1_2.zip
880X-2XALCN1_2.zip
I606X-2XLCCN1.rar
252X-2XVDPT1.zip
710DX-2XALAP1.zip
900X-2XALAP1.rar
710DX-2XALIR1.rar
813X-2XALRU1.rar
800X-2XRGRO1.zip
223X-2XALIR1.zip
808GX-2XALCN1.zip
880X-2XALCN1.zip
880X-2XALCN1.zip
808GX-2XALCN1.zip
AM01X-2XRGES1.zip
255X-2XT1MG1.zip
606X-2XRGGB1.rar
S621X-2XT1MG1.zip
606X-2XALRU1.zip
108X-2XPPIR1.zip
108X-2XALAP1.zip
108X-2XALIR1.zip
880X-2XALFR1.zip
361X-2XALPT1.zip
800X-2IVDKE2.zip
808X-2XTNRS1.rar
355X-2XTBGB1.rar
807X-2XTBMK1.zip
355X-2XBYFR1.zip
105X-2XM1TE9.zip
710X-2XALGB1.rar
710X-2XALFR1.rar
305X-2XPAHU1.zip
355X-2XBYFR1.zip
355X-2XBYFR1.zip
808X-2XALIR1.rar
506DX-2XM6LK1.rar
300X-2XEOBA1.rar
505X-2XALUA1.rar
300X-2XALGB1.rar
209X-2XRGCI1.rar
803X-2XVRFR1.rar
802X-2XALPL1.rar
355X-2XRGFR1.rar
F121X-2XSFFR1.zip
808X-2XALGH1_15f.zip
808X-2XALGH1_15q.zip
203X-2XTBHU1.zip
306X-2XVDKE3.zip
355X-2XNRFR1.rar
255X-2XVPIN1.rar
M295X-2XRGFR1_SIMFreeVersion.zip
304X-2XRGFR3.zip
304X-2XRGESX.zip
710X-2XVVBG1.zip
M295X-2XRGFR1.rar
710DX-2XALBG1.zip
305X-2XOTFA1.rar
606X-2XALRU1.zip
S320X-2XALEU1.rar
S320X-2XTLES1.rar
808X-2XKPNL1.zip
806X-2XRGKE1.zip
355X-2FRGES3.rar
880X-2XALAP1.zip
355DX-2XALAP1.zip
808X-2XALAP1.zip
806X-2XALAP1.zip
799X-2XALAP1.zip
710X-2XALAP1.zip
606X-2XALAP1.zip
706X-2XALAP1.zip
208X-2XALAP1.zip
355DX-2XVVBG1.zip
706X-2XT2CV1.rar
808X-2XRGTE3.rar
706X-2XT2CV1.rar
706X-2XALPT1.zip
255X-2XALEU2.zip
255X-2XALEU2.zip
505X-2XALEU1.zip
808X-2XALPL1.rar
M390X-2XALRU1.rar
808X-2XTFNL1.zip
808GX-2XALCN1.zip
808X-2XALAP1.rar
710DX-2XALEU1.rar
799X-2XRGFA1.rar
802X-2XALAP1.zip
806DX-2XVPLK1.zip
806DX-2XC2PH1.zip
355X-2XRGKE1.rar
806DX-2XALGR1.rar
250X-2XVDQA1.zip
255DX-2XALPT1.rar
OT710DX-2DALGR1.zip
565X-2XRGRO1.rar
M181X-2XALES1.rar
543X-2XVDQA1.rar
800X-2XALPL1.rar
355X-2XALFR1.rar
708X-2XVDGH1.rar
208X-2XALHU1.rar
103X-2XALRU1.rar
808X-2XALRU1.rar
710X-2BALRO1.rar
606X-2DTBHU1-Numonyx.rar
606X-2DTBHU1-Toshiba.rar
606X-2DTBHU1-Numonyx.rar
606X-2DTBHU1-MultiFlash.rar
606X-2DRGCH2-MultiFlash.rar
606X-2DRGCH2-Toshiba.rar
606X-2DRGCH2-Numonyx.rar
708X-2XALRO1.rar
223X-2CVDHU1.rar
V770X-2XSFRE1.rar
V345X-2XVDGB1.rar
M390X-2XALES1.rar
880X-2XVVBG1.rar
209X-2XRGTE9.rar
708X-2XALGB1.rar
708X-2XALRU1.rar
606X-2ERGFR1-Toshiba.rar
606X-2ERGFR1-Numonyx.rar
606X-2HVRFR1.rar
380X-2ARGFR1.rar
606X-2D0TFA1.rar
800X-2LTBGB1.rar
206X-2ABGGE1.rar
708X-2HVDGB1.rar
710X-2XYGES1.rar
708X-2XALPL1.rar
708X-2XBBPG1.rar
606X-2XKPNL1.rar
543X-2XVDRO1.rar
541X-2XVDRO1.rar
543X-2AVDGB1.rar
S319X-2XALRU1.rar
710X-2BVRFR1.rar
808X-2BTFNL1.rar
600X-2AOTFA1.rar
255X-2APMPT1.rar
808X-2XRGFA1.rar
250X-2XVDIE1.rar
800X-2XALAP1.rar
800X-2XALAE1.rar
208X-2BRGTE8.rar
880X-2XALRU1.rar
800X-2XALRU1.rar
880X-2XALAP1.rar
800X-2GVRGB1.rar
543X-2XVDIT1.rar
708X-2XALAP1.rar
543X-2XVDIT1.rar
880X-2FKPNL1.rar
800X-2DTIVE1.rar
800X-2XALCZ1.rar
800X-2XALCZ1.rar
800x-2FRGFR1.rar
800X-2XALCN1.rar
M181X-2XALFR1.rar
880x-2BAHNL1.rar
880X-2AALPL1.rar
880X-2APAHU2.rar
808X-2BPAHU2.rar
800X-2ATBHU1.rar
708X-2EVDHU1.rar
505X-2CTBHU1.rar
OT315MX-2CRGCM2.rar
808X-2BVDES1.rar
303X-2AALAE1.rar
V345X-2AVDPT1.rar
708X-2ATLES1.rar  
850MHz and 1900MHz FIRMWARES
------------------------------------------------ 
813A-2XIMMX1-S.zip
813A-2XIMMX1-H.zip
901A-2XTGMX1.zip
223A-2XAVDO3.zip
602A-2XUFMX1-S.zip
602A-2XUFMX1-N.zip
706A-2XTLMX1.zip
306A-2XTLNI3-S.zip
306A-2XTLNI3-M.zip
799A-2XTLMX1.zip
104A-2XTGMX3.zip
905A-2XTLMX1.zip
305A-2XTLNI3-SB.zip
305A-2XTLNI3-MB.zip
305A-2XCECO3-SB.zip
305A-2XCECO3-MB.zip
M290A-2XTLMX1.zip
M295A-2XALMX1.rar
355A-2XCECO3.zip
355A-2XTLMX1.zip
305A-2DTLNI3.zip
806A-2XALUS2.zip
800A-2XPCEC1.zip
360A-2XTLVE1.rar
710A-2XTGMX1.zip
802A-2XTGMX3.zip
802A-2XTGMX3.zip
800A-2XTGMX1.zip
305A-2XTLMX1.rar
208A-2XTLNI3.zip
303A-2XPCEC1.rar
710A-2XCECO3.rar
807A-2XTLMX1.rar
880A-2XTGMX3.rar
363A-2BTLMX1.rar
880A-2BALUSJ.rar
880A-2BALUSH.rar
808A-2XTGMX1.rar
880A-2XCECO3.rar
303A-2XTLMX3.rar
606A-2XAVSV1.rar
606A-2XTLMX1.rar
305A-2XCECO3.rar
383A-2DTLMX3.rar
105A-2XALMX1.rar
208A-2XTGMX1.rar
660A-2DTLMX3.rar
508A-2XALMXA.rar
708A-2CMVSV1.rar
508A-2XALMXA.rar
103A-2XALMX1.rar
606A-2EPSAR1.rar
800A-2BTLVEB.rar
802A-2FTLMX1.rar
808A-2BAVCL1.rar
800A-2BTGMX1.rar
880A-2AVMVE3.rar
708A-2CTLVE3.rar
708A-2ACECO3.rar
708A-2CTLMX1.rar
203A-2APCEC1.rar
S626A-2ATLCL1.rar
203A-2ACECO3.rar
255A-2ATGMX1.rar
S521A-2BAVAR1.rar
OT222A-2BTLCO1.rar
C700A-2AEECL1.rar
800A-2EVMVE3.rar      
NOTE: WE WILL KEEP UPDATING THE LIST REGULARY. DON'T FORGET YOU CAN FIND SAME OR EVEN MORE FLASH FILES ON SUPPORT AREA 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

